# Let's Drink!



## Brock (Jun 14, 2013)

Right now, I'm trying the new Bud Light STRAW-BER-RITA.  I'm not a big Budweiser fan, but I'm actually pleasantly surprised with this drink.  Don't get me wrong; if I was at an establishment that served margaritas, I would order a real one.  But these are perfect for spur-of-the-moment Margarita cravings.  

What are you drinking now?  What's your medicine of choice?  Anything new, or are you always loyal to the same tonic?  Back in my crazy lush days, it used to be 151 and Long Island Iced Teas, but now I prefer to knock down the occasional Shiner Bock (a Texas beer) or a good Margarita.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm mostly a Mich Ultra or Coor's Light kind of guy.  I really don't drink mixed drinks, but from time to time I like to do shots.  Goldschläger, Washington Apples, Crown Royal, and Jagerbombs are some of my favorites.


----------



## dale (Jun 14, 2013)

just some cheap merlot. my drink of choice would be some of the local microbrew IPA, though.


----------



## Angelicpersona (Jun 15, 2013)

My mom and I came up with black forest shooters - creme de cacao, cherry brandy, and whipping cream vodka. Mmm were they good. I had two of them on an empty stomach and yeah, I was wobbling lol. I don't drink much in the alcoholic department though, only at our thrice yearly parties or with my family (whom I rarely see). Right now I'm drinking the new Monster rehab orangeade that my hubby brought me home. I don't like most energy drinks, but this one is pretty good.


----------



## escorial (Jun 15, 2013)

anything...the exorcist will drink.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 15, 2013)

Currently I have Amber Woodchuck in the fridge.  It's actually hard cider.  If I'm with the right people--my dad, my cousin Lisa my drink of choice is Jack Daniels.  If I'm out and about I usually go with amaretto sours.  I'd go for Manhattens but I like them sweet.

As far as regular drinks go I only drink water or unsweetened tea now and I get one cinnamon dulce latte from Starbucks once a week.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 15, 2013)

I don't drink any more, but my three favorites were Bass Ale, Absolut martinis with an olive, and Jack Daniels, straight up.

These days, it's nothing stronger than espresso or green tea. I was a Diet Coke fiend for a good while, but I gave that up.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 15, 2013)

Not much in the alcohol department, but when I do it's usually Mike's Hard Lemonade or a Margarita, occasionally a wine cooler. My drink of choice is just water or coffee, and I'm trying to cut down on the coffee, now.


----------



## Robert_S (Jun 15, 2013)

I just picked up a twelve of Leinekugel's Creamy Dark, a...dare I be so redundant?...dark lager.  I also picked up a flask of Captain Morgan's. I plan to get a lot done this weekend, so I need some lubrication to reduce friction.

My absolute favorite beer is a maibock. It's a seasonal beer available only in the springtime. The two I've had were Leinenkugel's 1888 Bock and Capital Brewery's Maibock. Mmmmm...so good.


----------



## Brock (Jun 15, 2013)

Robert_S said:


> I just picked up a twelve of Leinekugel's Creamy Dark, a...dare I be so redundant?...dark lager.  I also picked up a flask of Captain Morgan's. I plan to get a lot done this weekend, so I need some lubrication to reduce friction.
> 
> My absolute favorite beer is a maibock. It's a seasonal beer available only in the springtime. The two I've had were Leinenkugel's 1888 Bock and Capital Brewery's Maibock. Mmmmm...so good.



Is Mailbock a Wisconsin beer?  I have a buddy who vacations in Wisconsin and his favorite beer is Spotted Cow, which you can only get in Wisconsin.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jun 15, 2013)

I've become rather partial to the locally Australian-made White Rabbit ale. That, and the same as Dale – cheap merlot. Like liquid candy. Strongbow Cider would be on this list though it was recommended to me by a man who literally went by the name "Strongbow" so I had much too high of an expectation.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Jun 15, 2013)

Brock said:


> Is Mailbock a Wisconsin beer?  I have a buddy who vacations in Wisconsin and his favorite beer is Spotted Cow, which you can only get in Wisconsin.


Maibock (no L) is a German style of beer, made in springtime (in the month of Mai, as it is called in German). A lot of people in Wisconsin have German heritage so probably maibock is easier to find there than in some other areas. Spotted Cow is one kind of beer made by the New Glarus company. I don't think it's a maibock, though. I want to say a pale ale of some kind, something hoppy, but I haven't had one in a while. I lived in Wisconsin for a couple years of college but haven't been there recently.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2013)

This one:   Ayinger Ur-Weisse Dunkel | GreatBrewers.com - rich color, a lot of flavor, SMOOTH! no bitters. Available at Bev-mo, the discount booze store.


----------



## Robert_S (Jun 15, 2013)

Brock said:


> Is Mailbock a Wisconsin beer?  I have a buddy who vacations in Wisconsin and his favorite beer is Spotted Cow, which you can only get in Wisconsin.



No. It's a bock, a type of beer, like lagers or stouts, as Lasm said. I don't know about Spotted cow, but I'll look for that next weekend. Leinenkugel's 1888 bock is dark in color, while the Capital Brewery bock is light. They both taste the same though. I didn't see Leinie's bock last year and I didn't have money to drink on, so I didn't look this year. They may have taken it off the market. They claimed it was from an 1888 recipe, hence the name, but if it's from 1888, why did show up only a few years ago? Still, great tasting beer.

There is several types of bocks. There's a Weisenbock, double bock, yadda, yadda, yadda. I had a type of bock that was imported from Germany, but I didn't like that one. It had a sour aftertaste, like it was spoiled.

Samual Adams makes a spiced wheat beer that is good too. 

The drawback to all this is these beers are more expensive, so thankfully I don't drink much.


----------



## Robert_S (Jun 15, 2013)

Kevin said:


> This one:   Ayinger Ur-Weisse Dunkel | GreatBrewers.com - rich color, a lot of flavor, SMOOTH! no bitters. Available at Bev-mo, the discount booze store.



I read the description. Sounds yummy. I'll have to look at my local liquor store. Hopefully they have it, at least as a singular if not sixer.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 15, 2013)

Gosh -- I guess I missed out on all them highfalutin boutique beers y'all drink.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 15, 2013)

I had an idea once of opening a bar that had 100 different beers on tap, and each table was a touch screen so that people could order their food and drinks on it.  The cool thing was, people could become a member of the "Centennial Club" where they get a card with a membership number that keeps track of all the different flavors of beer they have tried and which ones they liked.  Once they tried all 100 beers on tap they would get a free "Centennial Club" member t-shirt and their picture on the wall of members.  On the touchscreen tables, they could read about the different beers, read customer reviews and how different customers have rated them, and even view a list of members that have tried them so far.  The table could also have games included in the software people could play together, watch sporting events of their choice on the table, surf the internet, and other various activities.

I've never seen or heard of anything like this, and I think it would be an awesome money maker for the new generation of techies, hipsters, and people just wanting to have fun.


----------



## philistine (Jun 16, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> I had an idea once of opening a bar that had 100 different beers on tap, and each table was a touch screen so that people could order their food and drinks on it.  The cool thing was, people could become a member of the "Centennial Club" where they get a card with a membership number that keeps track of all the different flavors of beer they have tried and which ones they liked.  Once they tried all 100 beers on tap they would get a free "Centennial Club" member t-shirt and their picture on the wall of members.  On the touchscreen tables, they could read about the different beers, read customer reviews and how different customers have rated them, and even view a list of members that have tried them so far.  The table could also have games included in the software people could play together, watch sporting events of their choice on the table, surf the internet, and other various activities.
> 
> I've never seen or heard of anything like this, and I think it would be an awesome money maker for the new generation of techies, hipsters, and people just wanting to have fun.



One fatal flaw: the men of today don't seem to enjoy beer. They enjoy fanny drinks such as rum and coke, vodka and coke, Jack Daniels and coke... basically anything with coke. 

As for me, I'll drink a pint of bitter, mild or Guinness at the pub, wine at home or evening's at a friend's house, and some kind of liquor if I'm in the mood for it. I obligingly suffer some pisswater of a beer if I'm offered it someplace.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 16, 2013)

philistine said:


> One fatal flaw: the men of today don't seem to enjoy beer. They enjoy fanny drinks such as rum and coke, vodka and coke, Jack Daniels and coke... basically anything with coke.
> 
> As for me, I'll drink a pint of bitter, mild or Guinness at the pub, wine at home or evening's at a friend's house, and some kind of liquor if I'm in the mood for it. I obligingly suffer some pisswater of a beer if I'm offered it someplace.



Here in the United States, beer is really pretty popular and more and more men are moving towards becoming connoisseurs.  When people go out to eat, you will often see men drinking all kinds of different brews, of different styles, from different parts of the world.


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 17, 2013)

Beer. Of course. This is Australia, if you don't drink beer then you might get deported. I like most kinds of beer, from the flavoured ones to the most bitter black stuff. There's a couple of restaurants in Brisbane city that specialise in stocking small volume craft beers and there's always something interesting to be had in that department.

Gin martini's. Gin and tonic. Gin and lime juice...

I'm apparently too young to like gin according to the bartender from Friday night, but I do it anyway.


----------



## Brock (Jun 17, 2013)

popsprocket said:


> Beer. Of course. This is Australia, if you don't drink beer then you might get deported. I like most kinds of beer, from the flavoured ones to the most bitter black stuff. There's a couple of restaurants in Brisbane city that specialise in stocking small volume craft beers and there's always something interesting to be had in that department.
> 
> Gin martini's. Gin and tonic. Gin and lime juice...
> 
> I'm apparently too young to like gin according to the bartender from Friday night, but I do it anyway.



I would imaging that Foster's isn't as touted there as it is here...?  Also, do Aussies like American beer?


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 17, 2013)

We don't like Foster's OR American beer.

It's kind of funny actually.

And no matter where you go, you'll always find that the beer of choice is one made in a different state. We don't drink beer from our own area


----------



## Kevin (Jun 17, 2013)

popsprocket said:


> We don't like Foster's OR American beer.
> 
> It's kind of funny actually.


 I don't blame you. The 'bud' factory is nearby and I'm glad it's there. They provide secure, steady work at decent wages. I used to drink their product, three-in-a-row quickly. The 1st one because it was cheap; the 2nd to get past the 1st one's mild aspirin-like flavor; the 3rd. to get past the formaldehyde headache caused by the first two. After that the rest went down like water.


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 17, 2013)

All of the American beers I've had tasted like seriously watered down Toohey's (a brewer in New South Wales). With the exception of Heineken which just tasted foul. It might just be a culture difference between what the markets look for in their beer.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 17, 2013)

popsprocket said:


> All of the American beers I've had tasted like seriously watered down Toohey's (a brewer in New South Wales). With the exception of Heineken which just tasted foul. It might just be a culture difference between what the markets look for in their beer.



Heineken isn't American.    Its from the Netherlands.  Rolling Rock looks like Heineken and is made in America, Old Latrobe, PA.


----------



## dale (Jun 17, 2013)

popsprocket said:


> All of the American beers I've had tasted like seriously watered down Toohey's (a brewer in New South Wales). With the exception of Heineken which just tasted foul. It might just be a culture difference between what the markets look for in their beer.



with the exception of a couple of the sam adams brews, you have to go to the microbrews for a great tasting american beer. but yeah....but for those exceptions, american beer is crap.
 but hey.....at least we ain't mexico.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 18, 2013)

dale said:


> with the exception of a couple of the sam adams brews, you have to go to the microbrews for a great tasting american beer. but yeah....but for those exceptions, american beer is crap.
> but hey.....at least we ain't mexico.


There's a bunch of 'micro-brews' around here. Even a couple of phony 'chain-micro brews' that are restaurant/breweries. I guess making beer that tastes good is not that easy. They have beers that almost taste good.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jun 18, 2013)

The Japanese make excellent beer if you can find it imported. Not too much of a problem where I live, but I suppose it sucks in the U.S.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 18, 2013)

Sapporo, Kirin? Industrial lagers. Fine, I guess...The sushi bar broke on our shores a long time ago.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 18, 2013)

yes! let's drink!

I'll be back O


----------



## moderan (Jun 20, 2013)

The Boulder Beer Company makes a very nice product that they call Hazed and Infused, which is brewed with fresh, instead of roasted, hops. I'm partial to it. The fresh crisp taste is not entirely unlike inhaling hydroproduct. I like most Sam Adams offerings, except for the summer ale, because I don't find that lemon enhances the flavor of beer. I also brew my own.
Vendange makes a good cheap merlot-easy on the wallet, and not so cheaply-made that it's headache material, like Paul Masson or Gallo or box wine, which I won't even use to cook with.
We enjoy alcohol,in moderation and I keep a decently-stocked bar. My wife likes JD Tennessee Honey, which is good smoth sippin stuff and an excellent sauce base. I like Jose Cuervo Gold and dark rums, and am familiar with Mr. Boston's excellent guide.
In Brookfield, Illinois, there's an establishment named Brixie's, which has carried more than a hundred domestic and imported beers since the late 60s. Good place to park for a few, and at night they feature local bands. Wasn't too pricy the last time I was there.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 20, 2013)

I used to like the Sam Adams beers too -- although they don't seem to be cool enough for some of my beer drinking friends. 

I have some pseudo-bohemian, hipster friends who are still riding the blue collar chic, PBR trend that started a couple of years ago -- and seems like some people are just now catching on to it. I few places I've been to that serve mostly imports and craft beers also serve PBR. Hard to believe people would drink that stuff just to look cool. Well, maybe it's not so hard to believe.


----------



## Brock (Jun 20, 2013)

We have seven large Mulberry trees on our property.  The berries are delicious.  I've never made wine before, but I'm thinking about trying to make some with these.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 20, 2013)

JosephB said:


> Hard to believe people would.....that stuff just to look cool. Well, maybe it's not so hard to believe.


 Heh. lets face it ..the first alcohol had to be gagged down. People drink cough medicine and like it...


----------



## JosephB (Jun 20, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Heh. lets face it ..the first alcohol had to be gagged down. People drink cough medicine and like it...



When I was in college, I had just a bit of a drug and alcohol problem. Once when I was home for the weekend, I discovered a big old bottle of cough medicine with codeine -- and it was bottoms up. Another time, I had a wicked hangover and needed some hair of the dog to get through a class -- I remembered I had a bottle of vodka stashed in my trunk. It was summer -- and this was rotgut Barton's vodka in the plastic bottle. So not only did it taste awful to begin with, it was warm and had taken on a hint of plastic. So yeah...


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Jun 20, 2013)

JosephB said:


> I used to like the Sam Adams beers too -- although they don't seem to be cool enough for some of my beer drinking friends.
> 
> I have some pseudo-bohemian, hipster friends who are still riding the blue collar chic, PBR trend that started a couple of years ago -- and seems like some people are just now catching on to it. I few places I've been to that serve mostly imports and craft beers also serve PBR. Hard to believe people would drink that stuff just to look cool. Well, maybe it's not so hard to believe.


Info gleaned from friend who is a beer marketing rep: PBR has a really quite excellent marketing strategy, part of which is to provide financial support/free beer to small music venues and events. Thus these events can run a $3/tallboy special and the cool kids drink it because it's cheap. Then the lame kids drink it because the cool kids do. But overall it's good for the music scene and good for the business, so as evil corporate swill goes, PBR's not so bad.

Last night I drank Lone Ranger IPA. Think it's made by the New Belgium Co. in Colorado. Right now I'm drinking coffee.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 20, 2013)

lasm said:


> Info gleaned from friend who is a beer marketing rep: PBR has a really quite excellent marketing strategy, part of which is to provide financial support/free beer to small music venues and events. Thus these events can run a $3/tallboy special and the cool kids drink it because it's cheap. Then the lame kids drink it because the cool kids do. But overall it's good for the music scene and good for the business, so as evil corporate swill goes, PBR's not so bad.



That makes sense and explains a lot. And I can understand it if they're around or part of that scene -- but most of my friends are in their late 20's/early 30's -- hardly kids -- so it seems pretty silly to me. It seems to draw attention and comments from the uninitiated though -- I guess that's what they're looking for. And believe it or not, there's kind of hipster golfer thing going on too -- I know because I was briefly sucked into it -- and some of them drink PBR too. Really interesting to know how it all got started. How these things catch on is usually a mystery.


----------



## Robert_S (Jul 3, 2013)

I picked up a 750ml of Captain Morgan and a Sampler 12pk of New Glarus, that includes Spotted Cow (the one they are most noted for), Moon Man, Two Women and Totally Naked. Chillin' now, will crack later.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jul 3, 2013)

Never been much for coffee but I'm starting to find it less repulsive these days. Can't drink tea when it's hot (won't be able to taste anything else for the rest of the day) but coffee I seem to work better with.

For tea my favourite right now is Irish Breakfast. Nice and black and sharp.

Coffee, I'm trying out all the styles. So far: Cappuccino _meh_ and Short Black _ssspppgggghhhlll_


----------



## Robert_S (Jul 3, 2013)

Staff Deployment said:


> Never been much for coffee but I'm starting to find it less repulsive these days. Can't drink tea when it's hot (won't be able to taste anything else for the rest of the day) but coffee I seem to work better with.



Mmmmm...coffee. My favorite is Costa Rican or Nicaraguan Dark Roast, but Colombian is a good fall back and Folger's Black Silk is pretty awesome.


----------



## philistine (Jul 3, 2013)

Robert_S said:


> Mmmmm...coffee. My favorite is Costa Rican or Nicaraguan Dark Roast, but Colombian is a good fall back and Folger's Black Silk is pretty awesome.



I just made myself a cup of Colombian roast. Without my morning (or mid-afternoon, or mid-evening, or twilight) coffee, I'd wither and die.


----------



## patskywriter (Jul 3, 2013)

Super-sweet tea, Southern style for me, please.  :coffeescreen:


----------



## Ariel (Jul 4, 2013)

I can't drink my tea sweet anymore.  I'm cutting added sugar from my diet slowly but surely.  I started with drinks.  Next move is sweets then on to baked goods.

The risk of diabetes is too high for me.  I don't need to make it higher.


----------



## philistine (Jul 4, 2013)

amsawtell said:


> *I can't drink my tea sweet anymore.*  I'm cutting added sugar from my diet slowly but surely.  I started with drinks.  Next move is sweets then on to baked goods.
> 
> The risk of diabetes is too high for me.  I don't need to make it higher.



I'm with you there. I can't remember why I started doing it, though several years ago I stopped adding sugar to my tea and coffee. After a while going without, I found that I simply couldn't drink it with sugar in anymore. I don't even taste the drink when it is added- just the overpowering flavour of sweetener.


----------



## popsprocket (Jul 4, 2013)

I actually really love my tea to be a little bit bitter. If I add any sugar at all it's usually only half a teaspoon or so.


----------



## Ariel (Jul 5, 2013)

Ooh, swanky new forum duds.  Nice!

I can't quite do coffee without either.  It's a little too bitter for my tastes.  I'm finding that cutting out sweets is much harder than cuttin out soda and sweetened drinks.  Maybe I could try the rubber band "quit smoking" trick?

you know, the one where a person wears a ru bed band around their wrist and snap it every time they want a cigarette?


----------



## patskywriter (Jul 5, 2013)

lasm said:


> … and the cool kids drink it because it's cheap. Then the lame kids drink it because the cool kids do. …



Interesting! It's been a long time since I attended college. What's the difference between the "cool kids" and "lame kids" nowadays?


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jul 5, 2013)

Lame kids are self aware.


----------



## Trevthemighty (Jul 5, 2013)

Hmm Gin and Tonic. A great way to start any writing adventure.


----------



## Omi (Jul 7, 2013)

Whatever is cheap and will get me a buzz fast. I find that large bottles of mediocre wine are good for this and turn my knob from "sober self-hatred" to "i feel good" without reaching "putting my own toes on my naughty places".


----------

